# Our elderly mare covered by next door stables stallion



## pembrokewhisper (25 February 2016)

Hi everybody, I am after some advice. Our 23 year old registered new forest mare has been mated by the next door farms icelandic stallion without our knowledge. We did not know until last summer when we found him in our field and the boundry fence which is theirs broken down. She is now in foal and because of her age we are concerned. she is our only horse and a family pet, we never intended breeding from her, just a pet. We are concerned due to  her age about her having this foul but its coming so we can not change that. We want the vet very heavily involved to ensure both her and her fouls safety. Is our next door farmer liable for vets fees, as we never asked for this, it is her badly maintained fence and she knew the far where our mare is had other mares in the same field. Our mare is already retired due to laminitis, we are worried about her going through this. Can we make the next door farm which breeds Icelandic ponies for a living pay for the vets fees our pony will need in this. Thanks for any replies in advance all advice greatfully received.


----------



## ycbm (25 February 2016)

They would have been responsible for the costs of aborting it last year when you knew she had been covered, but I don't see how they can be held responsible for foaling costs when you could easily have avoided them, sorry.

I hope she copes. Thank heavens the stallion was small.


----------



## pembrokewhisper (25 February 2016)

Thanks, her stallion broke in, in my opinion she pays all vet fees due to the fouling and any for loss of either our pony or foul. Just want to know if anybody has been through this before and what happened, because if my husband gets involved her stallion will go.


----------



## Equi (25 February 2016)

As said, you could have had them pay for it last year when you knew she had been covered. Right now the biggest risk is laminitis from stress and infection, but birthing wise she should be fine. Youll have a lovely foal for only the vet costs is my guess! I would stay on good terms with the owner, you could then make sure you have the breeding recorded.


----------



## ycbm (25 February 2016)

pembrokewhisper said:



			Thanks, her stallion broke in, in my opinion she pays all vet fees due to the fouling and any for loss of either our pony or foul. Just want to know if anybody has been through this before and what happened, because if my husband gets involved her stallion will go.
		
Click to expand...


Why didn't you abort it by pinching or hormone injection immediately you knew she had been covered and it held?

How would you propose to sue for the loss of a foal which resulted from a foaling you propose to sue for vet costs for  because you didn't want it?

I suggest you control your husband or he will end up with a criminal record!  You might start by asking him what he thinks would be the point of getting rid of the stallion now, it's at least eight months too late.


----------



## TheMule (25 February 2016)

As stated above, you needed to have involved the stallion owner at the time, not now. Your actions have ultimately put the mare in danger through not aborting it back then, not theirs


----------



## pembrokewhisper (25 February 2016)

next door farms fences are in a terrible state, she only spends money on herself not the farm, many of her ponies are let out on local moors causing problems to nature reserves , was not sure mine was pregnant at the time, now she is showing and had a test. Why is next door's neglect and failure to spend the masses she earns from her rare breed ponies all over the uk on her own fencing my fault and not her fault??????????????????????


----------



## ycbm (25 February 2016)

OP, I'm beginning to wonder if last year you thought a foal might be a lovely addition to your family, and have only just realised what a huge bill you are going to be presented with to keep her safe.

I think you've just got to bite the bullet on this one. There's no doubt you'll enjoy the foal, it will be a delight. I think it could also be quite a nice mix NF x Iceland


----------



## ester (25 February 2016)

It's not your fault. 

However it is your fault that you didn't get a vet to the mare in time to abort.


----------



## MargotC (25 February 2016)

Has the mare foaled before?

My biggest concern would be the laminitis and the extra strain put on her feet during pregnancy. I'd get the vet out now for an assessment and to get them involved from here on in.

Icelandics and New Forests are well-matched in size, really, so provided all goes well the foal could turn out a fun sort.

I do think action with the stallion owner should have been taken last year in the window for terminating the pregnancy and not at this point. Costs for terminating vs. costs for foaling and damage in the event of a fatal loss cannot really be equalled.


----------



## ycbm (25 February 2016)

pembrokewhisper said:



			next door farms fences are in a terrible state, she only spends money on herself not the farm, many of her ponies are let out on local moors causing problems to nature reserves , was not sure mine was pregnant at the time, now she is showing and had a test. Why is next door's neglect and failure to spend the masses she earns from her rare breed ponies all over the uk on her own fencing my fault and not her fault??????????????????????
		
Click to expand...

The fencing is her fault. Good luck with getting a resolution on that one. I have to maintain four hundred metres of fence that doesn't belong to me to keep my field free of sheep because my two farmer neighbours won't.

But why is she responsible, in your opinion for an unwanted foal you choose not to abort?

WHY did you choose not to abort it? Why didn't you CHECK whether she was pregnant. Your neighbor would have been responsible for the costs of that. But it's YOUR choice the mare is foaling and you just need to face up to that.

Can we see a picture of the mare?


----------



## Equi (25 February 2016)

Shoot the mare, then all your problems are solved. To me it just sounds like you want a bit of money for yourself. Horses get out of the best fencing too. You could have got a much worse stallion!

As long as the mare stays healthy and a foal comes out healthy and safe, whats the problem. Its not her fault you didn't seek veterinary advice at the start is it?


----------



## paddi22 (25 February 2016)

how far along was the mare when you found out?


----------



## ycbm (25 February 2016)

By the way, pembrokewhisper, if your name is your location, it's going to be pretty easy to find out who you are posting about (I already have, I think)  and your neighbour may take a dim view of being dragged through the mud on this forum. I think you would be better advised to discuss this quietly with her than in public.


----------



## ycbm (25 February 2016)

paddi22 said:



			how far along was the mare when you found out?
		
Click to expand...

They found the stallion in her field, they knew immediately that she was likely to have been covered.


----------



## dixie (25 February 2016)

As the others have said above.
Also best be careful not to shout too much else they might charge you a covering fee for the foal (not foul) !


----------



## pembrokewhisper (25 February 2016)

never wanted my mare to have a foul ever, dont want her harmed in any way by this she is a pet now for our disabled child and not for riding anymore, she is retired and a family pet at a livery yard. her laminitis is not good and she cant even have shoes now and is regularly tended / trimmed by farrier, we don't want a foul or ever wanted one, if anything happens to our pony due to this our disabled child will be heartbroken, all the other owners in the yard said she was not served but another may have been but she aborted, but our pony only lives with mares, no stallions on site. that stallion caused this, my old man will take his own course he is unstopable even by the law regardless if our family pet is harmed due to this other persons recklessness. Her next door should sort out the vets for this??????????????


----------



## MargotC (25 February 2016)

Since no action was taken I guess the OP might not have much if any breeding experience.

If the neighbour is a breeder albeit of Icelandic Horses, maybe arrangements could be made alongside vet advice for the mare to foal at the stud for extra safety? Seems a better alternative to me than alienating the stallion owner.


----------



## Clodagh (25 February 2016)

ycbm said:



			They found the stallion in her field, they knew immediately that she was likely to have been covered.
		
Click to expand...

If I found a stallion out with my mare, whether I knew she was in season or not, the vet would have been out to jab the mare and then when possible to scan and pinch if necessary. That I may have tried to get money from the stallion owner for.
As has been said, you chose to have this foal therefore next door really are not liable. The fence is as much your fault as hers - if my mare was next to a stallion I would have my own fence up as well, electric or whatever. It takes two to tango.


----------



## Clodagh (25 February 2016)

MargotC said:



			If the neighbour is a breeder albeit of Icelandic Horses, maybe arrangements could be made alongside vet advice for the mare to foal at the stud for extra safety? Seems a better alternative to me than alienating the stallion owner.
		
Click to expand...

That is a very good idea.


----------



## Equi (25 February 2016)

MargotC said:



			Since no action was taken I guess the OP might not have much if any breeding experience.

If the neighbour is a breeder albeit of Icelandic Horses, maybe arrangements could be made alongside vet advice for the mare to foal at the stud for extra safety? Seems a better alternative to me than alienating the stallion owner.
		
Click to expand...

Very good idea. Foaling in leiu of vet fees.


----------



## ycbm (25 February 2016)

pembrokewhisper said:



			never wanted my mare to have a foul ever, dont want her harmed in any way by this she is a pet now for our disabled child and not for riding anymore, she is retired and a family pet at a livery yard. her laminitis is not good and she cant even have shoes now and is regularly tended / trimmed by farrier, we don't want a foul or ever wanted one, if anything happens to our pony due to this our disabled child will be heartbroken, all the other owners in the yard said she was not served but another may have been but she aborted, but our pony only lives with mares, no stallions on site. that stallion caused this, my old man will take his own course he is unstopable even by the law regardless if our family pet is harmed due to this other persons recklessness. Her next door should sort out the vets for this??????????????
		
Click to expand...


I am going to get shot down for this, but now you have introduced a disabled child, which is irrelevant, and are a brand new poster  clearly looking for a fight, I firmly believe that you are a troll. Well tried. I'm out, except for getting the popcorn out to watch how this goes now.


----------



## pembrokewhisper (25 February 2016)

In far west wales the fences are different than many other places, Here they are 5-6 foot high very steep double stone wall banks covered in turf just like in cornwall, even humans struggle to go over them,  on her side high volt electric fence and thorn /gorse bush on top of bank. on our side more electric fence and full length sheep fence wire and post all around. Her horny stallion smashed the lot. What else do you expect us to do to protect our pet, She is not a riding horse, just a pet?.


----------



## ycbm (25 February 2016)

pembrokewhisper said:



			In far west wales the fences are different than many other places, Here they are 5-6 foot high very steep double stone wall banks covered in turf just like in cornwall, even humans struggle to go over them,  on her side high volt electric fence and thorn /gorse bush on top of bank. on our side more electric fence and full length sheep fence wire and post all around. Her horny stallion smashed the lot. What else do you expect us to do to protect our pet, She is not a riding horse, just a pet?.
		
Click to expand...

Answer the question.

Why didn't you abort it?

OK, I said I was out . I am now ........ maybe


----------



## crabbymare (25 February 2016)

They may have been negligent in having bad fencing and the stalion getting out. but as you knew that it had happened it was your responsibility to have a vet to the mare 2 to 4 weeks later to see if she was in foal. had the vet been called and found her in foal then it would have been reasonable for that fee and the cost of pinching or drugs to have been paid for by the stallion owner. as you did not get the vet out it is no longer the problem of the stallion owner and the foal and all related costs are down to you. best thing to do is as suggested above and see if they will take  the mare to foal down but making sure they keep a very close watch on her


----------



## Equi (25 February 2016)

pembrokewhisper said:



			In far west wales the fences are different than many other places, Here they are 5-6 foot high very steep double stone wall banks covered in turf just like in cornwall, even humans struggle to go over them,  on her side high volt electric fence and thorn /gorse bush on top of bank. on our side more electric fence and full length sheep fence wire and post all around. Her horny stallion smashed the lot. What else do you expect us to do to protect our pet, She is not a riding horse, just a pet?.
		
Click to expand...

In that case, birth the foal and sell it for a couple of grand as a potential eventer. Vets fees covered.

Also i would not say 6ft walls and a hedge and an electric fence "bad fencing"

Maybe you should be angry at your mare for being such a slut.


----------



## ycbm (25 February 2016)

crabbymare said:



			They may have been negligent in having bad fencing and the stalion getting out.
		
Click to expand...

Except that, having claimed they did have had bad fencing , it later transpires that they didn't but the stallion was just completely determined. 

None of this stacks up.


----------



## ycbm (25 February 2016)

equi said:



			In that case, birth the foal and sell it for a couple of grand as a potential eventer. Vets fees covered.

......
Maybe you should be angry at your mare for being such a slut.
		
Click to expand...


Just spat out my popcorn


----------



## pembrokewhisper (25 February 2016)

Did not know she was covered by the stallion at the time, she has had other health issues to concern about since then, another mare in same field was injured and later aborted, i'm not mystic meg, she showed no sign , and anyway if any incident is caused by another humans neglect then in law that human is liable, who rattled your cage? you got an icleland? .

Why didn't you abort it?

OK, I said I was out . I am now ........ maybe[/QUOTE]


----------



## Equi (25 February 2016)

pembrokewhisper said:



			Did not know she was covered by the stallion at the time, she has had other health issues to concern about since then, another mare in same field was injured and later aborted, i'm not mystic meg, she showed no sign , and anyway if any incident is caused by another humans neglect then in law that human is liable, who rattled your cage? you got an icleland? .

Why didn't you abort it?

OK, I said I was out . I am now ........ maybe
		
Click to expand...

You said it was caused by bad fencing, then said the stallion went through 6ft walls, gorse and electric fencing. What type of fencing do you feel is appropriate for a stallion that will not top 14hh?


----------



## ycbm (25 February 2016)

pembrokewhisper said:



			Did not know she was covered by the stallion at the time, she has had other health issues to concern about since then, another mare in same field was injured and later aborted, i'm not mystic meg, she showed no sign , and anyway if any incident is caused by another humans neglect then in law that human is liable, who rattled your cage? you got an icleland? .
		
Click to expand...



Oh I'm enjoying this far too much to stop. Did you not have sex education when you went to school?  Were you completely unaware that a stallion in a field of mares in summer  is more than likely to impregnate a few?. All you needed to do was check. Your mistake, your cost. There was no liability or neglect, the fences/banks were good, the horse behaved like a horse. Tough luck. Suck it up.


----------



## be positive (25 February 2016)

pembrokewhisper said:



			Hi everybody, I am after some advice. Our 23 year old registered new forest mare has been mated by the next door farms icelandic stallion without our knowledge. We did not know until last summer when we found him in our field and the boundry fence which is theirs broken down. She is now in foal and because of her age we are concerned. she is our only horse and a family pet, we never intended breeding from her, just a pet. We are concerned due to  her age about her having this foul but its coming so we can not change that. We want the vet very heavily involved to ensure both her and her fouls safety. Is our next door farmer liable for vets fees, as we never asked for this, it is her badly maintained fence and she knew the far where our mare is had other mares in the same field. Our mare is already retired due to laminitis, we are worried about her going through this. Can we make the next door farm which breeds Icelandic ponies for a living pay for the vets fees our pony will need in this. Thanks for any replies in advance all advice greatfully received. 

Click to expand...




pembrokewhisper said:



			In far west wales the fences are different than many other places, Here they are 5-6 foot high very steep double stone wall banks covered in turf just like in cornwall, even humans struggle to go over them,  on her side high volt electric fence and thorn /gorse bush on top of bank. on our side more electric fence and full length sheep fence wire and post all around. Her horny stallion smashed the lot. What else do you expect us to do to protect our pet, She is not a riding horse, just a pet?.
		
Click to expand...

She was in the field when the stallion broke through, what sounds like very secure fencing, so you did know that there was every possibility she was covered by him, you did nothing at the time to terminate the pregnancy which would have been simple, non invasive and the stallion owner would have been liable for paying. 

It us too late now to start a vendetta, I googled and soon found the stud you are complaining about, it would make far more sense to take the advice already given on here, arrange for your mare to foal down at the stud under experienced supervision and make the best of what was an unfortunate situation badly handled by all involved, not least yourself by assuming she was not covered.

A 23 year old NF should be fine foaling down, I have a NF who was born when his dam was a similar age, she went on to have another 2 years later, not exactly planned by the breeder but she kept her small herd together and did not want to take the stallion who was even older away from his mares so allowed nature to decide.


----------



## pembrokewhisper (25 February 2016)

Issue is our mare is old , ill and only a pet to our kid who will not accept her going in birth to a foul we never wanted or planned, also to avoid old man who does competition clay pigeon every weekend feeding the local hunt with that stallion, and he will  regardless.


----------



## Equi (25 February 2016)

pembrokewhisper said:



			Issue is our mare is old , ill and only a pet to our kid who will not accept her going in birth to a foul we never wanted or planned, also to avoid old man who does competition clay pigeon every weekend feeding the local hunt with that stallion, and he will  regardless.
		
Click to expand...

Made no sense.

If your mare is so old and sick, are you really being a good owner by letting her survive? If your child won't accept her having a foal, then maybe you should not let child have any pets.


----------



## ycbm (25 February 2016)

pembrokewhisper said:



			Issue is our mare is old , ill and only a pet to our kid who will not accept her going in birth to a foul we never wanted or planned, also to avoid old man who does competition clay pigeon every weekend feeding the local hunt with that stallion, and he will  regardless.
		
Click to expand...

Why didn't you abort it ?

Your husband is a fool, but since you are making threats against the stallion, in case you are not simply a troll, I have contacted the stud I believe that  you are talking about to warn them. This is not a joke. Neither is threatening to shoot someone else's horse with a shotgun.


----------



## crabbymare (25 February 2016)

ycbm said:



			Except that, having claimed they did have had bad fencing , it later transpires that they didn't but the stallion was just completely determined. 

None of this stacks up.
		
Click to expand...

true but that was posted while I was typing at my stupidly slow speed


----------



## pembrokewhisper (25 February 2016)

Have you always been a complete ******** or did it take a university degree 

If your mare is so old and sick, are you really being a good owner by letting her survive? If your child won't accept her having a foal, then maybe you should not let child have any pets


----------



## be positive (25 February 2016)

23 is not really old, laminitis is not ideal in a mare about to give birth but growing the foal and then feeding it may actually pull her down a bit and reduce the laminitis risk this spring, your husband cannot go round shooting other peoples property, he will be arrested and that will have a worse effect on your family life than the birth of a foal. 
If the vet who is treating your mare is really concerned for her health I would expect him to offer advice on all aspects of her care, your child can be involved and may enjoy having a healthy foal to meet if you treat it as a positive experience rather than a negative one.


----------



## MargotC (25 February 2016)

Hello again, OP,

Your horse might be a pet but she is a HORSE first and foremost. The time for preventative action is long gone so for the sake of your horse and the foAl she is carrying you now need to make foaling arrangements well in advance.

Forget about grudges. I don't see how parents alienating people who otherwise might be an asset in this situation will help your child. Your family constellation is irrelevant to the situation at hand.

Give your neighbour a friendly ring about foaling arrangements once your mare has been seen by a vet.


----------



## Equi (25 February 2016)

pembrokewhisper said:



			Have you always been a complete ******** or did it take a university degree 

If your mare is so old and sick, are you really being a good owner by letting her survive? If your child won't accept her having a foal, then maybe you should not let child have any pets
		
Click to expand...

I have a degree, i also have common sense which is clearly lacking in other peoples cases...


----------



## ycbm (25 February 2016)

pembrokewhisper said:



			Have you always been a complete ******** or did it take a a university degree 

If your mare is so old and sick, are you really being a good owner by letting her survive? If your child won't accept her having a foal, then maybe you should not let child have any pets
		
Click to expand...


Pembrokewhisper, there is trolling and trolling. Threatening to shoot someone else's horse at a real life business  is not acceptable, and I am about to report this thread to admin and try to have it removed.


----------



## Equi (25 February 2016)

ycbm said:



			Pembrokeshire, there is trolling and trolling. Threatening to shoot someone else's horse at a real life business  is not acceptable, and I am about to report this thread to admin and try to have it removed.
		
Click to expand...

Quite. Actual threats to shoot a stallion who has bred a mare is stupid. Owner is entirely at fault for not getting the vet sooner!


----------



## Alec Swan (25 February 2016)

ycbm said:



			Pembrokewhisper, there is trolling and trolling. Threatening to shoot someone else's horse at a real life business  is not acceptable, and I am about to report this thread to admin and try to have it removed.
		
Click to expand...

NO NO NO,  don't report it,  trolls are fun.

Pembroke-waspy,  not all foals are foul,  trust me! 

Alec.


----------



## ycbm (25 February 2016)

Alec Swan said:



			NO NO NO,  don't report it,  trolls are fun.

Pembroke-waspy,  not all foals are foul,  trust me! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Trolls are great fun Alec, but this one has identified a real life business and threatened to shoot one of their stallions. It's no joke


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (25 February 2016)

ycbm said:



			Trolls are great fun Alec, but this one has identified a real life business and threatened to shoot one of their stallions. It's no joke 

Click to expand...

Have already reported the post where that is mentioned


----------



## pembrokewhisper (25 February 2016)

Those Pembrokeshire banks are 5-6 foot high, thought i would explain that to you as your once in a lifetime Sun newspaper £9.50 holiday does not cover over here in the real world. Boundry on our side very well maintained, have sheep fencing and where needed electric fencing on the whole property all around and is all above the usual standard for a livery stables. On the other farmers side its not maintained well, her husband has serious medical issues that prevent him form keeping it upto standard, poor chap. Although she claims her electric fence is high voltage its not in good condition or continuous or even proven to be on. An icelandic pony stallion who is really, really horny can as they were bred for in iceland very easily climb a volcano let alone a small bank in wales, and who's owner agreed to never put stallions in the next field to our mares previously and only put her young stallions in that field to protect her own breeding mares for stud business reasons, is in not only in my mine but my old mans view fully liable and my old man does what he see's fit. We did not know our mare was served at the time, many other people locally and at the yard said she was not served and she showed no signs, she is only for a pet for our child not a full breeding or riding mare. She is at pasture and not meant to be messed with. 
WHO DO YOU THINK YOU ARE . MOST LIKELY JUST ANOTHER SAD IDIOT ON THE NET WHO TROLLS PEOPLE ASKING FOR ADVICE FROM OTHERS WHO MAY HAVE HAD EXPERIENCE OF SUCH ISSUES. THATS REAL PEOPLE NOT AND A*SE WIPE LIKE YOURSELF. Thanks for your wasted time you should have spent it more profitably getting a ****** life.


----------



## pembrokewhisper (25 February 2016)

Above post as aimed at that moron who keeps talking *****e above due to having no life and trolloing people on here, just look above to see who , the one with the fake pictures of other peoples ponies. Thanks to all who gave real advice, thankyou.


----------



## Hepsibah (25 February 2016)

New person joins - asks advice - gets advice - doesn't like advice given - throws tantrum - spits out dummy - stamps foot.

Darn it people, can't you just follow the OP's script?


----------



## Hepsibah (25 February 2016)

OP, you didn't come here looking for advice at all, you came looking for validation. You are incorrect in your assertion that the stallion owner is liable in any way for this foal. By not having your mare tested, by choosing to believe your mare had not been served by the stallion, you have accepted the presence of the foal  you have condoned the pairing and will now have the benefit of the foal. The stallion owner has no case to answer either legally or morally. You are in the wrong and no amount of capslocking is going to change that.


----------



## Equi (25 February 2016)

pembrokewhisper said:



			Above post as aimed at that moron who keeps talking *****e above due to having no life and trolloing people on here, just look above to see who , the one with the fake pictures of other peoples ponies. Thanks to all who gave real advice, thankyou.
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha considering im the only one with pics, i assume that is me. Very odd, considering each of the horses* are in my stables and under my full care...

Maybe you need to move your precious mare to an island so that the only horses who can breed her are seahorses...


----------



## Pebble101 (25 February 2016)

ycbm said:



			I am going to get shot down for this, but now you have introduced a disabled child, which is irrelevant, and are a brand new poster  clearly looking for a fight, I firmly believe that you are a troll. Well tried. I'm out, except for getting the popcorn out to watch how this goes now.
		
Click to expand...

Just what I was thinking.

If she is for real she and her OH sound charming!


----------



## luckyoldme (25 February 2016)

op, i think you have anger problems.
**** happens , your mare is in foal. Its not the end of the world, imagine how good this could be for your child when the foal arrives.
Maybe you should stand back from it a little bit, sometimes when something feels really bad it turns out the best thing ever. babies bring their own love.
also its a foal not a foul, not evan born yet and you have made up your mind that you hate it. Not nice.


----------



## Alec Swan (25 February 2016)

The OP has been dusted,  and not before time.  I'm also a little surprised that this comical and rather daft thread remains! 

Alec.


----------



## Clodagh (26 February 2016)

But Alec it is great, just like a play on the radio...I have enjoyed every minute, if she is real I feel sorry for the disabled child, it's parents sound like a right pair.


----------



## Charmel (26 February 2016)

Just reiterating what others are saying. 
Our elderly warmblood mare cam in from the field in a bad way last year with bite marks and hoof marks on her back and bleeding from her lady bits. a couple of our geldings sporting some injuries too. Our next door neighbours has two stallions at stud and normally they are turned out in p0ens on the far side of their fields away from us but they had been having work done so turned the one out in a field bordering ours. the fencing is fence hedge then fence but it was completely demolished where he got through. Our vet confirmed our mare had been covered and the neighbours paid for treatment for the geldings and her including her abortion. and they put up the new fencing within 2 hrs. 
The stallion in question is very prestigious and it costs a fortune to get a mare covered by him. but definitely not worth chance of damaging by mares health with the risks of a foal. with yours maybe you should have aborted at the time and charged her the vet fees.


----------



## hairycob (26 February 2016)

Alec - it nees to remian so IF this is real & the OP  hubby does due something stupid it will be easier for the courts to convict & shut a violent nutter away for a few years.
Actually nough has already been posted for the stud owner to phone the police & make a complaint about him having a shotgun licence.


----------



## kalsi4654 (26 February 2016)

Well, what a lovely troll! I am the owner of the "horny Icelandic stallion", a 2 year old 13hh colt. He did break out last year, once, through our 3 strand electric fence with 9kv on it, over our 4 foot stone bank with another 3ft of blackthorn hedge on top, then over next door's stock fence into their field. He was in there for approx 20 minutes, with one mare and 3 geldings. At the time the owner of the mare was not around, but the owner(s) of the geldings assured me the mare was not in foal, not covered, and she certainly showed no signs of it (ie stickiness around her tail etc). I did of course offer to pay for the "morning after" injection but no-one came back to me on that. If she is now in foal, it's the first I've heard of it. I don't make a fortune all over the place breeding horses (LOL!!! we usually have no more than 2 foals a year) - our horses are not "thrown out loose on the surrounding moorland" - we have a conservation grazing agreement with Pembrokeshire Coast National Park and the National Trust for our young and retired horses to keep brush on the surrounding commons in check - and "my husband" (what husband?) isn't too ill to maintain fences. I do actually know the owner of the mare, and she should be advised that threatening me or my horses on a public forum is not a sensible idea. I have copies of all her threats and will be taking legal advice. My thanks to all of you who have tried to make her see some sense. Mic Rushen - Solva Icelandics.


----------



## fburton (26 February 2016)

pembrokewhisper said:



			foul
		
Click to expand...

Discusting! :frown3:

Shooting the stallion isn't going to solva anything.


----------



## kalsi4654 (26 February 2016)

Lol fburton. Especially as the colt left here last August. Jo (aka pembrokewhisper) is an idiot who is obviously trying to make a quick buck.


----------



## Clodagh (26 February 2016)

Well all the very best dealing with her. I hope you have screen shots of this thread in case it does get removed?


----------



## kalsi4654 (26 February 2016)

Yes, having just heard about all this, I'm about to do so (I'm the stud owner). I know the mare owner (Jo), and her horse, and believe she is simply out to make a fast buck, but for someone who has access to a gun to make these type of threats in a public forum is beyond a joke.


----------



## kalsi4654 (26 February 2016)

I've saved the whole lot (screen shots in Word) so have the evidence available for the police to look at. My other half served 13 years with the police, and takes this sort of thing very seriously.


----------



## madlady (26 February 2016)

Damn why do all the fun threads happen after my bedtime!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (26 February 2016)

kalsi4654 said:



			I've saved the whole lot (screen shots in Word) so have the evidence available for the police to look at. My other half served 13 years with the police, and takes this sort of thing very seriously.
		
Click to expand...

Good, I hope you show the Police as soon as possible, before the OP has the chance to back-track etc (blaming evening drinking etc?). Hope they scare the pants off her!

kalsi4654, wishing you all the best, what a horrid neighbour to have!


----------



## ycbm (26 February 2016)

kalsi4654 said:



			I've saved the whole lot (screen shots in Word) so have the evidence available for the police to look at. My other half served 13 years with the police, and takes this sort of thing very seriously.
		
Click to expand...

I glad you have come on and explained. I really was hoping that she was only a troll.   I contacted you when she threatened to shoot your horse, and I can hardly believe she was crazy enough to make those threats on a public forum. Keep my email too, in case she claims you have fabricated the screen shots if this thread now disappears. It may also be worth contacting admin (bottom of the page)  to ask them to let it remain. I think lots of us button pushed last night and there is a possibility that it will be deleted. God help the disabled  child with parents like that!

Love your little horses!


----------



## Alec Swan (26 February 2016)

I'd suggest that even were this thread removed,  Admin would comply with the wishes of any State investigators,  and as you say kalsi4654,  our Police Forces take threats of violence,  seriously,  especially if it's a route to removing a firearm from circulation.

Alec.


----------



## hairycob (26 February 2016)

Yes, but much easier on hard pressed budgets if they only have to look on here.


----------



## kalsi4654 (26 February 2016)

ycbm said:



			I glad you have come on and explained. I really was hoping that she was only a troll.   I contacted you when she threatened to shoot your horse, and I can hardly believe she was crazy enough to make those threats on a public forum. Keep my email too, in case she claims you have fabricated the screen shots if this thread now disappears. It may also be worth contacting admin (bottom of the page)  to ask them to let it remain. I think lots of us button pushed last night and there is a possibility that it will be deleted. God help the disabled  child with parents like that!

Love your little horses!
		
Click to expand...

Would you mind re-sending your email please? I got a couple, but I don't think yours arrived as I found the link on google.  The horses are awesome - I've had Icelandics for 30 years now, and they are the best ever.


----------



## Shoei (26 February 2016)

kalsi4654 said:



			Well, what a lovely troll! I am the owner of the "horny Icelandic stallion", a 2 year old 13hh colt. He did break out last year, once, through our 3 strand electric fence with 9kv on it, over our 4 foot stone bank with another 3ft of blackthorn hedge on top, then over next door's stock fence into their field. He was in there for approx 20 minutes, with one mare and 3 geldings. At the time the owner of the mare was not around, but the owner(s) of the geldings assured me the mare was not in foal, not covered, and she certainly showed no signs of it (ie stickiness around her tail etc). I did of course offer to pay for the "morning after" injection but no-one came back to me on that. If she is now in foal, it's the first I've heard of it. I don't make a fortune all over the place breeding horses (LOL!!! we usually have no more than 2 foals a year) - our horses are not "thrown out loose on the surrounding moorland" - we have a conservation grazing agreement with Pembrokeshire Coast National Park and the National Trust for our young and retired horses to keep brush on the surrounding commons in check - and "my husband" (what husband?) isn't too ill to maintain fences. I do actually know the owner of the mare, and she should be advised that threatening me or my horses on a public forum is not a sensible idea. I have copies of all her threats and will be taking legal advice. My thanks to all of you who have tried to make her see some sense. Mic Rushen - Solva Icelandics.
		
Click to expand...

I would seriously suggest you inform the police, I would imagine these types of threats are at the very least a breach of his shotgun licence and that will be removed.


----------



## Clodagh (26 February 2016)

If you inform the police they will remove his guns. He sounds like an unsuitable candidate to have them IMO.


----------



## fatpiggy (26 February 2016)

I'd be a little surprised if a maiden mare of 23 years actually managed to get pregnant from a single sneaky serving.  Isn't fertility supposed to wane quite dramatically from about 18 on, particularly in maidens?

Many moons ago we visited a Pembrokshire farmhouse.  Weirdest marital set-up I've ever come across!  But I suppose you have to have some form of entertainment out there during the dark winter months.


----------



## kalsi4654 (26 February 2016)

fatpiggy said:



			I'd be a little surprised if a maiden mare of 23 years actually managed to get pregnant from a single sneaky serving.  Isn't fertility supposed to wane quite dramatically from about 18 on, particularly in maidens?

Many moons ago we visited a Pembrokshire farmhouse.  Weirdest marital set-up I've ever come across!  But I suppose you have to have some form of entertainment out there during the dark winter months.
		
Click to expand...

Well you know, the sheep are all very beautiful.....


----------



## Alec Swan (26 February 2016)

fatpiggy said:



			&#8230;&#8230;..

Many moons ago we visited a Pembrokshire farmhouse.  Weirdest marital set-up I've ever come across!  &#8230;&#8230;.. .
		
Click to expand...

I don't suppose that I'll be the only one who's intrigued,  would you care to elucidate?

Alec.


----------



## Goldenstar (26 February 2016)

Clodagh said:



			If you inform the police they will remove his guns. He sounds like an unsuitable candidate to have them IMO.
		
Click to expand...

Certainly round here the threats made on this  thread would be enough for the police to visit a firearms licence holder .


----------



## Equi (26 February 2016)

fatpiggy said:



			I'd be a little surprised if a maiden mare of 23 years actually managed to get pregnant from a single sneaky serving.  Isn't fertility supposed to wane quite dramatically from about 18 on, particularly in maidens?

Many moons ago we visited a Pembrokshire farmhouse.  Weirdest marital set-up I've ever come across!  But I suppose you have to have some form of entertainment out there during the dark winter months.
		
Click to expand...

It can yes. But horses will be horses and get pregnant at a sniff of sperm on the floor, yet fail to when covered every single day for years.


----------



## Amymay (1 March 2016)

pembrokewhisper said:



			..... on her side high volt electric fence and thorn /gorse bush on top of bank. on our side more electric fence and full length sheep fence wire and post all around. Her horny stallion smashed the lot. What else do you expect us to do to protect our pet, She is not a riding horse, just a pet?.
		
Click to expand...

So no problems with the fencing then, just the unfortunate proximity of a stallion close to a mare in season.

It's sad that you let the pregnancy continue. But it is what it is, it's up to you to make the best of it.


----------



## Fun Times (1 March 2016)

Of all the things related to this thread that deserve shooting, the stallion would be pretty low down on the list to be honest...


----------



## Orangehorse (1 March 2016)

It is the owner's responsibility to fence against their stock, but really, once you thought you mare was in foal you should have taken it up with the stallion's owner. I think the very best that you might get is some contribution to vet's fees, but if your mare foals OK and mother and baby do well, you will have had a foal without paying a stud fee.  If however the mare has problems then you are going to be very upset.

It would normally be a case of the stallion escaping and covering a mare, then the owners might threaten to sue the stallion owner for damages - which is why people have insurance and let the insurance company sort it out.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (2 March 2016)

If this mare does produce a lovely foal............ then you will have a lovely memory of your old girl to bring on for the future.

What's done is done now, and TBH I suspect that any court of law would be unable to help OP much, other than to say that the costs of any vets bills for the mare could well be set-off against the sale of any possible foal resulting from the union. 

I'd keep fingers X-d and hope for the best for the old gal.


----------



## Alec Swan (2 March 2016)

Orangehorse said:



			It is the owner's responsibility to fence against their stock, but really, once you thought you mare was in foal you should have taken it up with the stallion's owner. &#8230;&#8230;.. .
		
Click to expand...

Once the stallion was found to be in with the mare,  a simple prostaglandin injection would have aborted the mare,  and any stallion owner I'd have thought,  would have willingly paid for this.  To now claim that the stallion owners is responsible at this stage,  some 7 or 8 months later, when there's a level of neglect which the OP has to accept,  is nonsense and I'd doubt that any sane solicitor would take the case on.

Having read the OP's further posts,  my sympathies are leaning towards the stallion owner! 

Alec.


----------



## JanetGeorge (2 March 2016)

Oh I missed this fun - and the OP seems to have departed.  Considerable sympathy to the stallion owner - my 7 year old ID stallion managed to get out of his stable this morning and was a total PIG to catch.  Finally got him when he was outside a mare's box and determined to get in there!  (He did that as a 2 yo so it was almost funny when he failed his grading due to lack of 'scope' and 'elasticity'!)

The OP was a **** and I hope she gets a call from the firearms police to confiscate her OH's gun (and perhaps charge her with threatening behaviour!)


----------



## showjumpingharry (2 March 2016)

so did I


----------



## showjumpingharry (2 March 2016)

ycbm said:



			By the way, pembrokewhisper, if your name is your location, it's going to be pretty easy to find out who you are posting about (I already have, I think)  and your neighbour may take a dim view of being dragged through the mud on this forum. I think you would be better advised to discuss this quietly with her than in public.
		
Click to expand...

just google it and you can find out who it potentially is.


----------



## showjumpingharry (2 March 2016)

ycbm said:



			I am going to get shot down for this, but now you have introduced a disabled child, which is irrelevant, and are a brand new poster  clearly looking for a fight, I firmly believe that you are a troll. Well tried. I'm out, except for getting the popcorn out to watch how this goes now.
		
Click to expand...

im currently eating popcorn and reading this


----------



## showjumpingharry (2 March 2016)

ycbm said:



			Just spat out my popcorn 

Click to expand...

I choked on mine.


----------



## popsdosh (2 March 2016)

showjumpingharry said:



			I choked on mine.
		
Click to expand...

Dont you just love Trolls!!!!!


----------



## JanetGeorge (3 March 2016)

Mmm - interesting - there IS a way in which the OP could be prosecuted.  I think EVERYONE should read this.  http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-35712772


----------



## ycbm (3 March 2016)

JanetGeorge said:



			Mmm - interesting - there IS a way in which the OP could be prosecuted.  I think EVERYONE should read this.  http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-35712772

Click to expand...

Oooh!  Overdue. That's good news.


----------



## Rollin (3 March 2016)

The National Stalkers Helpline, recommend people do not use their names on Social Media.  I do not include any personal information on my FB registration.  A Trustee of a charity, identified me on this forum.  I sent a nice pm asking him not to use my name, following this he and another Trustee never missed an opportunity to identify me by name on social media. Both my partner and I were then subjected to bullying and offensive phone calls in our own home.  Needless to say I no longer support that charity.

There is a big difference between Trolling and wanting privacy on a social media site which is open to thousands of people.  I will be sending the BBC a copy of my written complaints to the charity and finally the Police, as recommended by the National Stalkers Helpline.


----------

